
Postal Experiments - barry-cotter
https://www.improbable.com/airchives/paperair/volume6/v6i4/postal-6-4.html
======
benj111
Reminded me of this [https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/art/news/re...](https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/art/news/return-to-sender-artist-puts-royal-mail-to-the-
test-955499.html)

